# Muay Thai Fail (video)



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2010)

I think this instructor needs more lessons... or what really happened here? 

[yt]n7cNUr6JD9c&[/yt]


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe he shouldn't have gotten a stick from a rubber tree...


----------



## crushing (Oct 18, 2010)

The students thought it would be funny to soak the stick in water overnight.


----------



## First Action (Oct 18, 2010)

crushing said:


> The students thought it would be funny to soak the stick in water overnight.



Is this comment true? 

Its bad publicity but it still proves his shins are tough.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 18, 2010)

Next time it might be a better idea to NOT use a Chinese White Wax Staff


----------

